# Sawyer & Quinn-Tired boys pictures



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I love to see them together, they look like twins.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful boys you have. So glad to hear they've become best buddies.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They are so cute together. I was just wondering if they were warming up to each other. So glad they are becoming 'brothers'.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very sweet!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fabulous photos! I'm so glad they are loving each other!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

It makes me smile to see them together. I'm so happy that you got Quinn and became a family with two goldens again. I'm sure Sophie is smiling down on them.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

It warms my heart to see them together. They really DO look like twins and they are such handsome boys. Great pictures. 
Keep the pictures coming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing cuter than two Goldens "spooning"!! Thanks for sharing!! What cuties...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the pictures of your tired boys...thanks for sharing.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

A tired pup is a happy pup! Good pics


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Precious, sweet! I love to see the pictures of these two!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pictures--so glad to hear they are bonding so well.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Jack's mom (Michelle) had a really good point on another thread - Sawyer came down with kennel cough exactly a week after we brought Quinn home. It's very likely that a good deal of Sawyer's ambivalence toward Quinn that first week was that he was coming down with KC and felt under the weather. They are making up for lost time - They play, play, play now! I had to increase both of their food amounts because they were both looking skinny from all of the activity.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This makes my day! I feel like a proud aunt or something, haha.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You all SHOULD!!!!! The beginning of the school year is CRAZY for me, so I've been remiss about pictures, and feel like I'm letting you all down! I'm trying to get better!!!



mylissyk said:


> This makes my day! I feel like a proud aunt or something, haha.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

ok so now these two are making me teary too! (in addition to Charlie)

if you ever have to teach a lesson on _osmosis - these two look like they are trying to show brotherhood by osmosis.  :


_


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww that is too cute! It looks like they really love each other.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, they look so cute together! Best buddies already


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my, a doggie paradise! Swimming, rolling in sand, what fun! 

Love that they're sacked out and ready for bed already!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pics of the boys. I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also love spooning and bonding photos!! It sounds like a wonderful weekend for all!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing! Those are really darling pics.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Really sweet pictures of your handsome boys. It's great they have become such close buddies.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is so sweet, Steph! They look so happy together!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great picture, they are perfect together


----------

